# Bent Pedal



## SirMike1983 (Jul 21, 2009)

Is there a method for fixing a pedal that has been bent? I'd like to restore some old pedals I have at some point, but one is bent not far from the threads where it connects to the crank arm. Is there a way to straighten it without destroying the pedal?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 25, 2009)

No ideas here?

I mention this only because these pedals appear to be oddball Torrington Streamliner #15 pedals from the 1930s. At least that's what they look to be-- they seem to have been wing shaped-at one time and have the full-length flat rubber blocks. One of them has a bend axle. The other looks straight.

Is there a way to take them totally apart? Perhaps I can sub in a new axle or else straighten what I have. 

I haven't seen any other pedals like these.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 25, 2009)

they can be straightened and they can also be pulled all apart. take off the nuts that hold on the blocks and the pedals will fall apart in your hands. there should be a nut at the end of the shaft that will let you take the shaft out of the housing. I usually clamp the shaft by the pedal wrench flats in the vise and straighten the shaft with a small piece of pipe over the shaft. you can direct where you straighten the shaft by moving it up or down on the shaft. go slowly and check often. you may never get them perfectly straight but they will look fine and be ridable. post a photo of the pedals so we can get an idea what they are.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 1, 2009)

I actually ended up swapping in a pair of axles from some #10s that were straight. Now I guess I have to straighten them for the #10s or else get another set of axles. 

And yes-- they are teardrop shaped Torrington #15s. They came with the bike in 1936.


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Sep 2, 2009)

That's why we all have garages and barns full of bikes. Buying 1 item to replace another. It never stops. 
That's why I love this hobbie so much!! No such thing as too many projects.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep-- Torrington 15s. I replaced the axles in them with a set of better ones. However I did try the vise and pipe trick with a set of Torrington #10s I have. I _think_ it worked-- at least the pedals look straight and now spin freely. I haven't tried the 10s yet though-- going on my Columbia back in MD once I get back from vacation tomorrow night. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 14, 2009)

1936 Schwinn Henderson, now with the streamliner #15 pedals.


----------

